# one question



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

hey guys,

would it be possible to sell the Ps back to the pet store? this is because i have for Ps in a 28g tank and they will inevitably out grow it, so i'm gonna keep one P in there. i would buy another tank but im a student and do a lot of moving around so i just wondered if they would buy them back and also would i get more money for them?

cheers!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

First question, do they sell Ps in pet shops around you? If so, allot of pet lfs will indeed purchase fish back if they are good sellers. When thinking about how much you might get for one of your Ps consider the owner of the lfs has to resell the P for a profit. So you might be better off selling it to a local member if there are any in your area.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> First question, do they sell Ps in pet shops around you? If so, allot of pet lfs will indeed purchase fish back if they are good sellers. When thinking about how much you might get for one of your Ps consider the owner of the lfs has to resell the P for a profit. So you might be better off selling it to a local member if there are any in your area.


 Good point. They wont give you much for them, but the reason you are selling them is because you want better for them than you can provide. For this reason, money shouldnt be too much of an issue. I would try to sell them to an individual if you want some actual money.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

cheers guys,

i werent after a profit from them, just wanted to know out of curiosity.

how many Ps would you be able to keep in a 30g?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Fraggy said:


> cheers guys,
> 
> i werent after a profit from them, just wanted to know out of curiosity.
> 
> how many Ps would you be able to keep in a 30g?


 If you are talking about rbps, and for life, probably none. You could keep one rbp in there for quite a while though. I believe rbps get 8-12" max size, and a 30 would be small for a fish that size.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmm,

damn, why the hell did i not read into this sort of stuff before splashing out!! and the pet stores managed to sell me 5 rbps!!!! although one is dead now (the others ate him).

do you reckon the best thing to do is give them back and get some other smaller fish? i dont want to have a very unhappy P in a few months.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Fraggy said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm,
> 
> damn, why the hell did i not read into this sort of stuff before splashing out!! and the pet stores managed to sell me 5 rbps!!!! although one is dead now (the others ate him).
> 
> do you reckon the best thing to do is give them back and get some other smaller fish? i dont want to have a very unhappy P in a few months.


 How big are they now? If they are very small, it will take quite a while for one p to outgrow that tank.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

they are all about 2-3 inches at the moment. how long do u reckon i could keep them in there?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Fraggy said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmmmmmmmm,
> ...


 It wont take to long for 4 Pygos to outgrow a 30 gallon. They grow very quickly up until about 6-7"


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Fraggy said:
> ...


 hehe, i said ONE.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

we'll fraggy i guess your fucked









sell them now or very soon and keep one for a while or sell them all and get a small serra species
they take way longer to get bigger


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

why sold them back to the store and lose money?
maybe you can sell them to a member of pfury
i would take them but there were thousends of miles between us
sorry


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

I sold my red bellys back to the lfs once and they only gave me back what I paid for them. I was sort of pissed. But I knew they went to a better home they outgrew my tank.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

anybody in the UK want 4 rbps then?


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

dstrwlt said:


> I sold my red bellys back to the lfs once and they only gave me back what I paid for them. I was sort of pissed. But I knew they went to a better home they outgrew my tank.


 So you were hoping you could make a profit? Of course they're not going to give you more than what you paid for, they would go out of business if they bought fish back for more than people paid for them.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

i werent looking for a profit, but if i could get one it would be nice, but im not out for a profit


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 My bad I missed that











> anybody in the UK want 4 rbps then?


Post up a thread in the Buy/Sell you might fine someone


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

i think u could keep 3 of them in ure 30gal till they hit bout 4-5inch big MAX.. all u gotta do is make sure they are always well fed and add some more smaller fish so they have somethin else to chase..

but really i know the 20GAL rule should always be applied.


----------

